# LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2010)

*LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ist es sinnvoll sich einen 32/37 Zoll Fernseher als Monitor zu kaufen?
Dieser wird dann Hauptsächlich zum Zocken hergenommen...
Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie ist die Qualität des Bildes beim Spielen?
Macht es mehr sinn sich einen 30'' Monitor zu kaufen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...thx


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ein TV hat maximal Full HD Auflösung mit 1920x1080 Pixeln während 30 Zoll PC Monitore in der Regel mit 2560 x 1600 Pixeln ein wesentlich schärferes Bild liefern- sie sind dafür jedoch auch sehr viel teurer...

Außerdem sind TVs meist nicht auf einen guten Inputlag optimiert und werden in dieser Hinsicht auch kaum getestet, speziell bei schnellen Egoshootern kann das unter Umständen zu Problemen führen, vor allem in Modi, in denen die Bildwiederholfrequenz interpoliert wird (100/200 Hz Modus), wenn diese Funktion bei einem TV nicht abschaltbar ist ist dieser auf jeden Fall kaum spieletauglich
Allerdings kann ein guter TV unter durchaus besser sein als ein schlechter Monitor zumal 30 Zöller meist nicht primär für Spieler konzipiert sind

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst/willst macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn in einen guten 30 Zoll Monitor zu investieren


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

also ein 100/200 Hz fernseher eignrt sich schlecht...??
Ein 30'' Monitor ist mir zu teuer somit werde ich mir einen 37'' Fernseher kaufen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem LCD TV zum zocken.

Welches Model willste dir denn kaufen?


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Also nur zum reinen zocken mag das gehen, für Rennspiele zum Beispiel wo man dann auch ein paar Meter Abstand hat. Aber bei nem RTS will ich nicht vor nem 37er sitzen, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs.

so far


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

also ich zock auf nem 42" seit ner Weile.
mir machts sehr viel Spass..und inputlag...
merk ich eigentlich nicht viel von
sollt halt dann ein lcd sein,...besser auch ohne led technik


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Wenn ich Rennspiele spiele schließe ich immer mein 32" Full HD via HDMI an meinm PC an. Bild ist echt Top. Schlieren habe ich auch keine.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

@feivel/Low: welche Modelle benutzt ihr?

Wie findet ihr den Philips PFL 7404H??


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

hab den toshiba zv555dv 

der philips macht auf mich einen guten eindruck..aber vielleicht mal irgendwo probegucken?


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ich hab den Grundig Vision 6 32-6951 T 81,3 cm Full-HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik hier. 
Bin Schüler und kann mir kein 1000€ TV Leisten. 
Das Bild finde ich Klasse. Wenn man 1080p Material anschaut unterscheidet der sich auch nicht wirklich von Geräten um die 1000€.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Danke für euere Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte
Also es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Full HD 37'' Fernseher sein...
Ich habe vor mir diesen hier zu kaufen...


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Schau dir die Farben aber bitte vor dem Kauf an z.B. in einem Fachgeschäft. Ich hatte mir einen Fernseher im Internet rausgesucht der wirklich nur gute bewertungen hatte. 
Doch als ich den Fernseher dann im Geschäft gesehen habe, habe ich mich sofort umgedreht und mir einen anderen ausgesicht. Das Schwarz war Grau das weiß war Grau.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Angeblich sind die TVs im Laden oft mies eingestellt.


----------



## schlumpf666 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ich hab nen 22" samsung monitor und ab und zu verwend ich auch meinen 32" toshiba lcd-tv zum zocken. Allerdings nur renn- oder sportspiele auf dem tv. Egoshooter hab ich bei crysis mal ausprobiert weil es aufgrund der geringeren auflösung meines tvs, 1366X768, schneller läuft als auf dem pc-moni. Leider mit einem eintäuschenden ergebnis. Das spiel kam mir noch langsamer vor und war komplett unscharf, also so hat es keinen spaß gemacht.
Auch age of empires 3 hab ich ausversehen mal auf dem tv gestartet, eine katastrophe!
Was hingegen völlig in ordnung ist, sind rennspiele wie zb. nfs shift. Da kann ich überhaupt nicht klagen. Bei nba 2k10 ging es auch einwandfrei auf dem tv.

Meine empfehlung, spielst du auf keinen fall strategie spiele und nur alle schaltjahre mal nen egoshooter kannst du ruhig zum tv fürs zocken greifen!
Falls du aber hauptsächlich die beiden kategorien oder eine davon zockst, lass die finger davon und kauf dir nen anständigen 24" moni. Der ist im normalfall echt groß genug, günstiger und bietet eine weitaus höhere qualität als die meisten tvs!


----------



## Nightcrawler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ich hab nen 22 Zoll TFT, zocke aber ab und an über meinen 46 Zoll Sony Z5500. Da den Game-Mode anstellen und ab geht die Lucy.
Bild ist perfekt nachdem ich den richtig kalibriert habe. Schlieren/verzerrungen usw gibts nicht, das Bild ist absolut scharf!
Den Sony gibts auch in 40 Zoll kostet aber auch...


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

ist das 100Hz oder 200hz oder an was liegt das denn??


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

100 bzw. 200 HZ können beim Spielen stören, weil sie Verzögerungen verursachen können.

PS: Was haltet ihr vom Philips PFL 7404 zum zocken und HD-Filme schauen??


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Also ich finde den TV ein wenig teuer.
Aber wenn du sagst dass 100hZ stören beim Zocken wieso willst du dann soeinen mit 100Hz zum Zocken??
Ist das den bei 50Hz nicht so??


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also ich finde den TV ein wenig teuer.
> Aber wenn du sagst dass 100hZ stören beim Zocken wieso willst du dann soeinen mit 100Hz zum Zocken??
> Ist das den bei 50Hz nicht so??



Das mit dem Inputlag ist hald so eine Sache... man kann ihn nur in Extremfällen einfach so sehen, und er ist auch nur relativ schwer genau und zuverlässig zu messen aber bereits ein relativ geringer Inputlag kann vor allem bei schnellen Shootern durchaus entscheidend sein... Das Problem ist, dass der Inputlag kaum in den technischen Daten zu finden ist und dass er bei TVs auch kaum getestet wird da er ja eigentlich nur beim Spielen relevant ist und TVs normalerweise nicht dazu verwendet werden...

Es muss auch nicht grundsätzlich sein, dass ein guter 200Hz TV immer einen größeren Inputlag hat als ein schlechtes 50Hz Modell, aber in der Regel wird dass der Fall sein, eben weil durch das Hochrechnen auf 200 Hz eine gewisse Verzögerung entstehen müsste- allerdings ist das alles nur Theorie- ich hab noch nie einen vernünftigen Inputlag Test eines 100/200 Hz TVs gesehen

Trotzdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Inputlag bei 100/200Hz Modellen querdurch im nicht wirklich spieletauglichen 50ms+ Bereich liegt, gute Gameingmonitore haben unter 10ms, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen bei etwa 200ms liegt können 50ms mehr oder weniger durchaus relevant sein... zumindestens wenn du Quake3 in der ESL spielst oder so

Prinzipbedingt hast du bei 100/200Hz Geräten jedenfalls MINDESTENS einen Inputlag von einem realen Frame bei 50 Hz also 20ms- warum? Weil ein Bild(1) vom TV empfangen wird, dann wartet der TV 20ms auf das nächste (2), rechnet dann ein Bild (3) dazwischen dazu und stellte erst dann das erste Bild (1) dar, dann (10ms später) das dazugerechnete (3), dann (nochmal 10ms später) das reale zweite (2), in der Praxis ist die Verzögerung aber vermutlich aufgrund der bei TVs nicht auf einen niedrigen Inputlag optimierten Signalverarbeitungszeit und der Zeit, die benötigt wird um die Zwischenbilder dazuzurechnen nochmal wesentlich höher...

Bei 50Hz Geräten wird der Inputlag allein durch die Signalverarbeitungszeit verursacht, aber allein die reicht bei einigen Geräten für einen Lag in der 50ms Gegend aus

Die Frage ist natürlich, was du spielst; der Inputlag ist nur wichtig, wo es auf eine hohe Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ankommt, in Rollenspielen, Strategiespielen und Rennspielen etwa ist er eher zu vernachlässigen außer er ist wirklich extrem groß (> 100ms)

soviel zum großen Nachteil der 100/200Hz Technologie beim Spielen...

Was das Abschalten der 100/200 Hz Funktion bringt hängt vom Monitor ab; bei manchen Modellen möglicherweise garnichts weil einfach die Zwischenbilder im 50Hz Modus nichtmehr dargestellt werden aber bei mit Hirn konstruierten Modellen sollte der Inputlag tatsächlich auf das Niveau eines 50Hz Modells sinken, relativ zum 100/200Hz Modus am selben Gerät gewinnt man mindestens die vorhin beschriebenen 20ms, wahrscheinlich noch deutlich mehr


Mehr zum Inputlag und warum er so schwer zu messen ist: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/specials/inputlag/inputlag.html


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Danke dass war endlich mal eine klare Antwort/Erklärung.


----------



## John-800 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Moinsen,

hab seit Fr nen Samsung LE40B530. War günstig und wollt auch mal nen grösseren Monitor. Eckdaten wie ebe 40", per DVI auf HDMI adapter mit 60Hz und 1080p nutzbar, eben 1920x1080 native Pixel, 80W sparmodus(noch nicht gemessen) und ein an sich gutes Bild, was Farben und Kontrast anbelangt, reichen mir jetzt mal.

Als ich mich über die 100Hz TVs informiert hab und festgestellt hab, daß da einfach Bilder zwischengerechnet werden, hab ichs mit so einem gleich mal gelassen. Die Panel können zwar je nach TV laut dem Hifi Forum 120Hz ab, aber ob ich das direkt übern PC mit echten 120fps nutzen kann steht wohl auf nem anderem Blatt... Ich zahl dehnen doch net irgendwas ala 100euro mehr nur dafür, daß da irgendwelche fake zwischenbilder einem ein flüssigeres Bild vorgauckeln.
Hab vorhin mal weng Crysis gezockt und der TV scheint doch noch shootertauglich zu sein. Jedenfalls waren für mich keine relevanten Verzögerungen vorhanden, aber hab den auch erst seit Fr und bin noch am rumtesten und gucken. 
Mein Vorzeitiges Fazit ist: Bild an sich ganz OK und 1080p materiall nervt "G" Sobald etwas schlecht komprimiert ist, sieht man jedes falsches Pixel. Der TV verzeiht einem auch garnichts!

Wenn mal etwas Vernünftiges mit echten 100Hz, sinnvoller sparsamer LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und grössenmässig >50" sowie 21:9 auf dem Markt für nen guten Preis zu haben is, steig ich erst dann mal um. Könnt noch en Jährchen oder mehr dauern und der Phillips 21:9 Cinema ist mal sacketeuer...


----------



## Necthor (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Warum ist ein LED-TV weniger zum zocken geeignet als ein LCD-TV.


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*



Neal schrieb:


> Warum ist ein LED-TV weniger zum zocken geeignet als ein LCD-TV.


 
Wer hat das gesagt?!

Es ist jedenfalls falsch.

Die einzigen Nachteile eines OLED Bildschirms sind die noch sehr hohen Preise/Bildschirmfläche und das Problem, dass die LEDs der einzelnen Farben unterschiedlich schnell altern sodass es nach einigen Jahren zu Farbverfälschungen kommen könnte (dann muss man eben nachjustieren)

Vorteile: de facto keine Reaktionszeit (zumindestens um Größenordnungen unter LCDs und nichtmehr relevant), Bildwiederholfrequenzen im kHz (eventuell sogar im MHz) Bereich realisierbar (der Nutzen davon ist aber sehr fraglich), bessere Farbwiedergabe, kein Betrachtungswinkelproblem, sehr hohe Kontrast und sehr gute Schwarzwerte

LCD Bildschrme mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung sind wiederum...
haben einfach einen geringeren Stromverbrauch und bei LED Backlight bessere Kontrast und Schwarzwerte, Nachteile hat diese Technik nicht wirklich, eventuell kommt es auch hier zu einer unterschiedlich schnellen Alterung der einzelnen Farb LEDs außerdem ist die Technik etwas teurer als herkömmliche KLK Hintergrundbeleuchtung

Gilt natürlich jeweils auch für TVs


----------



## pconcy (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich spiele auch im Moment mit dem gedanken mir einen 42" LCD zu kaufen.
Was haltet ihr von dem *Toshiba 42XV635D*?
Der ist mit ca. 650€ sehr günstig.
Ich habe vor ihn als 2. Bildschirm über meinen PC laufen zu lassen. Muss ich da irgendetwas bedenken? TV-Karte hab ich und der Sound läuft über meinen PC.
Und wieviel Abstand sollte man zum Bildschirm einhalten?
Ich habe 3m, aber wie ist die Qualität, wenn man auf 2m herankommt?
Danke schon mal im Voraus!
Gruß
Pconcy


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Habe den Toshiba vor zwei Tagen mir auch angeschaut in einem Fachhandel, das Bild ist nicht gerade zufriedenstellend finde ich.
Jedoch liefert folgender LCD ein relativ gutes Bild:

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - LG 37LH7000 37" LCD

Handhabung, und Bildqualität sind in Ordnung. Die größe ist auch mehr als ausreichend, ich hatte mir 37" etwas kleiner vorgestellt als ich ihn mir angeschaut habe. Idialer abstand sind etwa 2,5-3m.
Uafgrund dieser guten Eigenschaften spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir diesen LCD zu kaufen, sobald ich wieder flüssiger bin. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen.


----------



## pconcy (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: LCd-Fernseher zum Zocken an PC anschließen?*

Ja vielen Dank!


----------

